# Weirdest thing found in the woods/marsh??



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wondering what are some of the weirdest things that you have found stumbled apon while walking through the woods, marsh, ect? I have not came across anything really weird just a few duck lanyards and small things.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

was out shed antler hunting one day and found a buck that shed his skull with antlers attatched


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My friends and I stumbled upon and an abanded house where some one was using a ton of drugs. The house didn't look abanded and there was something we wanted to shoot in the field behind the house, so we went in and knocked on the door and then we realized it was abanded so we went in and "explored" and we went down stairs and found a sleeping bag, and a ton of used needles.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> My friends and I stumbled upon and an abanded house where some one was using a ton of drugs. The house didn't look abanded and there was something we wanted to shoot in the field behind the house, so we went in and knocked on the door and then we realized it was abanded so we went in and "explored" and we went down stairs and found a sleeping bag, and a ton of used needles.


so.......YOU were the ones who found my spot! Dagnab it!!

Seriously though, that can lead to trouble...sometimes there are dangerous booby traps, or you actually encounter an unpredictable meth addict...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

found an old, broken canoe paddle one time when I was duck hunting...whatever oldtimer broke it would've been in a situation if he didn't have a spare, because it was a long way back to the put in...

found some old spent brass while elk hunting in Colorado...not sure how old, but I spent some time thinking about past hunters who's footsteps I was tredding...wondering what they'd shot at from this very spot...always think the same when I find an old deer stand in the woods...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Found a meth lab twice in the same farm stead. It got burned down by the cops after the last one. Ohh and I found a stolen RV there a different time. Stole the flocker from the dealer in Fargo and drove it into the woods. :-?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Found a meth lab twice in the same farm stead. It got burned down by the cops after the last one. Ohh and I found a stolen RV there a different time. Stole the flocker from the dealer in Fargo and drove it into the woods. :-?


I think I'd find another place to hunt!

Wait a minute thats kind of strange that your around everytime a meth lab or stolen vehicle is found!  hmmmmm 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bustem36 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Found a meth lab twice in the same farm stead. It got burned down by the cops after the last one. Ohh and I found a stolen RV there a different time. Stole the flocker from the dealer in Fargo and drove it into the woods. :-?
> ...


Hey now!

Yeah, the only reason I was hunting that farmstead was because there was one bruiser that walked through it going from a CRP field from a corn field. I was hoping he would get drugged up so I could get a shot but it never happened. :lol:

Talk about scary though.  I never knew if he/she/they were there or not. After the first event I figured I was fine, then the second thing... I was like ahh it was just some kids that stole it messing around. Then the net lab?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I was clearing out some cattails in a tidal marsh with a machate. Chopping them right at the base in the mud, when all of the sudden I hit this thing that rises up about six inches and moves back and fourth. It was big as a baseball bat at the base and came to a point at the top but only six inches long. I stood there in shock It was definitly prehistoric. I'd discovered a never seen before creature. Only problem was I'd almost killed it as it was bleeding like hell and covered in mud. As I stared at it and hollared for my buddy, it fell over. Great I killed it, but then it began sliding away and I realized it was Attached to a fourty pound snapping turtle ***. I could have been rich but it got away!


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

let me guess...it wasn't really a snapping turtle? It was aliens wasn't it? J/K :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't pass this one up. Can any of you waterfowlers tell me what this is? I found it on the shore of an alkaline lake. My friend with me picked one up the size of a softball, maybe larger. OK, you guys that know me are disqualified.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I can't pass this one up. Can any of you waterfowlers tell me what this is? I found it on the shore of an alkaline lake. My friend with me picked one up the size of a softball, maybe larger. OK, you guys that know me are disqualified.


Is it a fresh water sponge?


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

Hunting on an island a few years back I found a wallet with $150 in it. Researched the owner via the drivers liscense and found out he had lost 4 years prior to that. He gave me $100 of the $150 as a reward for being honest.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I can't pass this one up. Can any of you waterfowlers tell me what this is? I found it on the shore of an alkaline lake. My friend with me picked one up the size of a softball, maybe larger. OK, you guys that know me are disqualified.


Looks like an owl turd.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't have a clue what that thing is but if I found it 30 years ago I'd have probably smoked it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Looks like an owl turd.


The most common guess is a regurgitated owl pellet.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > Looks like an owl turd.
> 
> 
> The most common guess is a regurgitated owl pellet.


maybe it's like that expensive coffee in The Bucket List movie...'special aroma and taste' after being processed inside an animals gut...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kind of like that stuff they smoked in Cheech and Chong when it had been processed in a lab? Cheech: "This stuff taste funny man". Chong: "It was lab process man". Cheech: "You mean laboratory man?" Chong: "No man my black laborador ate it".


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Where I grouse hunt, we have found pieces of old clay jugs that bootleggers used to use when they were making moonshine.

*Or so I'm told.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In very alkali lakes there is a submergent plant called Wigeon Grass (_Ruppia Maritima_). When you get a strong wind it is uprooted and the tendrils of the plants cling to each other. As the waves roll the vegetation they form balls. After a strong wind that lasts for a couple of days thousands of these balls can be found on the downwind side of a lake


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

See, I've been watching the news and have seen how cold its been out there. I actually thought someone did freeze a "pair" off!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Out in MT, I stumbled across Custer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

USSapper said:


> Out in MT, I stumbled across Custer


You don't know Cheech and Chongs dog personally do you?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

We used to hunt an are in north central Wisconsin. It was a bombing/training practice area for the Army. It was located in between Fort Douglas and Camp McCoy. We always were digging 50 cal. bullets out of trees. You would see paths where the planes shot into the woods and wiped out all trees about head level.

We also used to find 10 pound dummy bombs, they were setup with a small charge in the tip so you could see them hit your target. There were old tanks, trucks and halftrack trucks out in this area for targets. However the best one, was a 300 pound bomb. Looked just like the ones you see in the old WWII movies, long skinny, almost torpedo like. We rolled this thing 2-3 miles out of the woods, to our truck thinking we just had to have it. Found out a couple years later, that thing was probably live, because that particular bomb was only used a couple times to actually blow things up.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

When I go hunting, I'm always looking for interesting rocks, sheds, etc. One of the more interesting things is what appears to be petrified giant snails found in Montana. Does anyone know any more information about what these are and how old?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I was pheasant hunting with a friend in south central ND two years ago. We were way out in the marsh when my buddy noticed a $5 bill laying in the mud in the cat tails... he excitedly went to pick it up but quickly noticed this wasn't as good as news as he thought. ... because someone had used it earlier for toilet paper!! Needless to say, he left it there. Wow, must have been an emergency to use a $5 bill.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I found a nice 4 point rack stuck in a tree. The tree had grown around it. It was really cool!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

MOB said:


> When I go hunting, I'm always looking for interesting rocks, sheds, etc. One of the more interesting things is what appears to be petrified giant snails found in Montana. Does anyone know any more information about what these are and how old?


Eh MOB, if you could post pics, I am sure some info about the fossils can be found for you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm guessing they are perhaps ammonites. The thrived during the Paleozoic and Mesozoic Eras. That ranged from about 400 million years ago to when the dinosaurs disappeared about 65 million years ago. I think the chambered nautilus which is alive today looks much the same. They are cephalopods and oddly related to squid and octopus. .


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I'm guessing they are perhaps ammonites. The thrived during the Paleozoic and Mesozoic Eras. That ranged from about 400 million years ago to when the dinosaurs disappeared about 65 million years ago. I think the chambered nautilus which is alive today looks much the same. They are cephalopods and oddly related to squid and octopus. .


...and taste great sauteed with mushrooms and scallions....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I'm guessing they are perhaps ammonites. The thrived during the Paleozoic and Mesozoic Eras. That ranged from about 400 million years ago to when the dinosaurs disappeared about 65 million years ago. I think the chambered nautilus which is alive today looks much the same. They are cephalopods and oddly related to squid and octopus. .


Or maybe a chunk of archean algae, a Stromatolite??

Its a Loofa (sp?) WTF! :huh:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's a picture of a buddy of mine with a big one in Montana. The black on his face is his "war paint" he wears for deer hunting. It's the antiglare paint baseball players wear.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, they are found often in the Hells Canyon formation that actually comes into North Dakota just a little. UND has a dig at Pretty Butte just North West of Marmarth. The bar in Marmarth is full of them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Found dinosaur eggs in a wash out in the badlands one year.

Four days of heavy rain had exposed alot of new washes. We were walking along one and noticed a bunch of "pods" of weird very symmetrical tan oblong shaped rocks, anywhere from 4-10 in a group. I kicked one pod and they broke open displaying a "layered" interior.

Needless to say, I walked around the rest of the day with 15 lbs of rocks in my pack. :lol:

Had a geologist look at them, he said they were fossilized eggs, didnt know if they were from a dinosaur, but I like to think they were. Or from some REALLY big birds. :lol:


----------



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

i found a 6 foot dead alligator mouth gar


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

have found ALOT of buffalo skulls in an old bed that the missouri river used to run through before gavins point dam. usually find 3-4 out mushroom hunting. also about 5 years ago, when the water was way down there was an old steamboat that had sunk in the river and it finally broke to the surface when the water was down.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

a surfboard in the bottom. or atleast what was left of it.

in oklahoma.

I dont rmember the last time we had good waves here.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

We were hunting in Chesapeke VA, 5 years ago. When we came to a clearing that had this big oval shape with nothing growing on it, and it smelled really wierd made your hair stand. you have this really bad feeling when you see it. 10 feet from this weird spot all the trees, grass was Un-Normally fertilized. After exploring a bit more, we found a man dug canal, that lead to the great dismal swamp, where george washington had all the slaves dig that huge canal for ships to bring supplies. this was a branch feed going to and from it, that had been filled in over the years from storms, and the hill erosion. This was where the battle was fought. and that large circle was where they buried all the dead. and too this day, nobody knows it. you can find knives, guns, cannons, ect there. too far into the swamp to bring it out really. unless you cleared a road. 
that is probably the weirdest thing.
certainly the most sickening. hundreds of people. in the lime green colored dirt/mush.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

duck, a well known sport atleast in Western NC is "River surfing" if you have some nice streams/ rivers thats probably what it was. hope the opperator was found


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a little creek with only holes in it here and there. only runs water about 3 times per year. It had been there for a while. as one end of it was about a foot under the mud.

probably came from a ways up the creek where a guy keeps a bunch of junk.


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

seabass said:


> I was pheasant hunting with a friend in south central ND two years ago. We were way out in the marsh when my buddy noticed a $5 bill laying in the mud in the cat tails... he excitedly went to pick it up but quickly noticed this wasn't as good as news as he thought. ... because someone had used it earlier for toilet paper!! Needless to say, he left it there. Wow, must have been an emergency to use a $5 bill.


Had to be one of them rich out-of-staters to be using $5 bills to whipe his crack. If it was a ten spot I think I would have cleaned it up and went to Mickey D's. uke:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Chinwhiskers said:


> seabass said:
> 
> 
> > I was pheasant hunting with a friend in south central ND two years ago. We were way out in the marsh when my buddy noticed a $5 bill laying in the mud in the cat tails... he excitedly went to pick it up but quickly noticed this wasn't as good as news as he thought. ... because someone had used it earlier for toilet paper!! Needless to say, he left it there. Wow, must have been an emergency to use a $5 bill.
> ...


That thought crossed my mind even with $5!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

seabass said:


> Chinwhiskers said:
> 
> 
> > seabass said:
> ...


Yeah, just put it in an empty sandwich bag in your fanny pack and hand the clerk the bag with the bill in it. It would be a good way to pay a parking ticket!


----------



## Uncle Omar (Jul 8, 2008)

While deer huntin' north of Rhame a few years ago, I wuz walkin' around an impoundment pond ... it wuz PLOTS acreage, but the rancher had mowed around the water a bit ... in the 2-inch cattail stumps, I found an empty turtle shell ...

Completely cleaned out, I'm guessin' that a 'yote or fox bit off the head and feet, and then ants or other bugs cleaned it out ... still one Y-shaped bone inside ...

My grandkids think it's perty cool ... it's sittin' on top of my gun vault right now ... about 8" x 5" in size ...

Also found a mummified Snapper a few years ago ... had gotten trapped in a bridge piling (made by welding two I-beams together, sorta) and obviously couldn't get out ... that one stunk a bit, but after it finished drying out it wasn't too bad ... that wuz too large to bring into the house, and I had no real use for it, so I sent it to a friend in another state ... she claimed she would use parts of it to create some "found art" ...

We've also got some deer skulls with antlers attached, found while huntin' other critters ...

No money tho ...


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

i found my virginity a few years ago while rabbit hunting.
it was in the same bushes where i lost it.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

My ex-wife's body......oh, sorry. This thread is about what you found and not what you left. ( hey a fella can dream can't he?)


----------

